# Elektra Now Boarding for parts unknown



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone else on the Elektra leaving on the 28th?
Mike


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep, I'm on board :thumbup:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

hmm, damn, i thought you dropped off way before me stonemilk? you dropped off in munich right? according to the wallenius site it just arrived in bremerhaven from the US.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> hmm, damn, i thought you dropped off way before me stonemilk? you dropped off in munich right? according to the wallenius site it just arrived in bremerhaven from the US.


yea (sigh) dropped off on the 15th of September in Munich. I'm a more than a bit perturbed with Loginout - Jacqueline swore up and down she didn't get an email from me or my CA, about the appointment, and I emailed her again (today) asking what boat it was on - NO Reply to my or my CA (again - gee like I was expecting one). I had already found out early this AM from the tracking site that it was going to be on that boat's next voyage. Are you on a boat yet?

Shows it's on the Elektra's next run leaving on the the 28th - ETA in Brunswick on 10/17/11


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Corleone said:


> Yep, I'm on board :thumbup:


Well that makes 2 of us - I dropped off in Munich on the 15th...you?


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

stonemik said:


> Well that makes 2 of us - I dropped off in Munich on the 15th...you?


Dropped off in Munich at 8:30am on the 14th.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

stonemik said:


> yea (sigh) dropped off on the 15th of September in Munich. I'm a more than a bit perturbed with Loginout - Jacqueline swore up and down she didn't get an email from me or my CA, about the appointment, and I emailed her again (today) asking what boat it was on - NO Reply to my or my CA (again - gee like I was expecting one). I had already found out early this AM from the tracking site that it was going to be on that boat's next voyage. Are you on a boat yet?
> 
> Shows it's on the Elektra's next run leaving on the the 28th - ETA in Brunswick on 10/17/11


hmm yea, that's weird. are you doing courtesy delivery or does the cars for TX normally going through brunswick?

looks like i struck it extremely lucky, dropped off sunday 9/19, on the boat 9/23:

LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 23-09-2011 13:25:28 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 22-09-2011 12:55:51 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 20-09-2011 20:23:32 1

scheduled for arrival at port heuneme, ca on 10/19 already!


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> hmm yea, that's weird. are you doing courtesy delivery or does the cars for TX normally going through brunswick?
> 
> looks like i struck it extremely lucky, dropped off sunday 9/19, on the boat 9/23:
> 
> ...


I'm doing a standard pickup in Dallas. Loginout said it would come in through brunswick. Just checked - I'm not loaded yet, so I'll probably miss the boat


----------



## Diesel_lover (Sep 25, 2011)

*Booked in Elektra*

My D is booked on the one. Dropped in Paris on Sept 16, 10am. Hoping for quick delivery from custom.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Interesting...I dropped off the 12th and my car hits open seas today. Sucks, but amazing how a few days can delay the car weeks.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

323power said:


> Interesting...I dropped off the 12th and my car hits open seas today. Sucks, but amazing how a few days can delay the car weeks.


Yup, makes no sense - according to website now, still not loaded but in the port and booked on the Elektra - very odd. I wasn't counting on getting it before November 1st, now hopefully December 1 - pending ice flow changes, sharks, the occasional crab harvest...


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

I dropped off in Amsterdam on 9/20 and I'm booked for the Elektra now. Pretty impressed considering my drop off location.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

323power said:


> Interesting...I dropped off the 12th and my car hits open seas today. * Sucks, but amazing how a few days can delay the car weeks.*


There are indeed a lot of vagaries in how quickly a specific car is loaded on a ship - and the uncertainty continues at the VPC. I have some friends that could never withstand the inherent variabilities of ED - and advise them to go buy from their dealer's stock. I've done 10 EDs and had it take anywhere between 6 and 12 weeks to be re-united with my cars. You can fuss and fidget, but sadly it's out of your control so you might as well relax :thumbup:

dk


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Corleone said:


> Dropped off in Munich at 8:30am on the 14th.


That's really odd. You dropped off just 5 hours before me in Munich on the 14th and yet your car didn't make it on the Manon (which is departing Southampton, UK as we speak). How does that happen? :dunno:


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

TeddyBGame said:


> That's really odd. You dropped off just 5 hours before me in Munich on the 14th and yet your car didn't make it on the Manon (which is departing Southampton, UK as we speak). How does that happen? :dunno:


Yeah, that's what I'd like to know :dunno:


----------



## 540gone (Feb 23, 2006)

I dropped off on Sept 14th at about 3:00pm in Munich. Loaded on the Manon @ Bremerhaven on the 20th and currently scheduled to arrive in New York (actually Port Jersey) on Oct 6th. It will be interesting to see how long it takes to get the PCD scheduled w/ customs & VPC in between.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

540gone said:


> I dropped off on Sept 14th at about 3:00pm in Munich. Loaded on the Manon @ Bremerhaven on the 20th and currently scheduled to arrive in New York (actually Port Jersey) on Oct 6th. It will be interesting to see how long it takes to get the PCD scheduled w/ customs & VPC in between.


Please note these other tasty items:
I posted (or emailed it cannot remember) a picture to 323power of the cars there were at LogInOut on the day that I dropped off at 4:30pm (there were 4 others there) And Jacqueline at LogInOut said that she had only done 5 cars that day as it was a slow day!

And NOW isn't this a fine how do you do....While I'm booked on the Elektra (per WW's website) that's leaving tomorrow, my car is STILL on the dock and not loaded on board like Nefilim's is showing, as of 9pm CST tonight. I figured that there may be a delay so I wasn't going to fret over this part of the ED. Guess I'll miss this boat, then the car will get lost in the shuffle (what do you mean it's no on the boat, it was supposed to be, it's not on the dock...I can already hear it.)

On top of that, my CA says his records show (as of tonight at 7pm cst) that the car isn't scheduled on Elektra so I'm completely baffled. 


Now hoping for a January 1st delivery????

540, mine's coming into Dallas and I was told at LogInOut that It would be going through Brunswick, GA, so I think that's why you got lucky.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

stonemik said:


> And NOW isn't this a fine how do you do....While I'm booked on the Elektra (per WW's website) that's leaving tomorrow, my car is STILL on the dock and not loaded on board like Nefilim's is showing, as of 9pm CST tonight. I figured that there may be a delay so I wasn't going to fret over this part of the ED. Guess I'll miss this boat, then the car will get lost in the shuffle (what do you mean it's no on the boat, it was supposed to be, it's not on the dock...I can already hear it.)
> 
> On top of that, my CA says his records show (as of tonight at 7pm cst) that the car isn't scheduled on Elektra so I'm completely baffled.


Mine was just loaded on to the Elektra this morning at 11:46am local time so I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Corleone said:


> Yeah, that's what I'd like to know :dunno:


Ahhh, I think I understand why.... The Manon's last destination is SC and is not heading to GA or CA....so that's likely why your car was loaded on the Elektra and not the Manon. If the Manon was set to unload in GA, then it's likely they would've truck'd your car to TX. Just my .02....


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

540gone said:


> I dropped off on Sept 14th at about 3:00pm in Munich. Loaded on the Manon @ Bremerhaven on the 20th and currently scheduled to arrive in New York (actually Port Jersey) on Oct 6th. It will be interesting to see how long it takes to get the PCD scheduled w/ customs & VPC in between.


It looks like you dropped off just 2 hours before me on the 14th. You likely would've noticed two LeMans Blue 335's and an Alpine White 1M. See Jacqueline hiding behind my car as I snapped this pix. Ha!!


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

TeddyBGame said:


> It looks like you dropped off just 2 hours before me on the 14th. You likely would've noticed two LeMans Blue 335's and an Alpine White 1M. See Jacqueline hiding behind my car as I snapped this pix. Ha!!


Yup I think she's learned to duck. I managed to get this one but check out the expression on her face. I didn't see an AW, but I did see another SG there.

Mike

Corleone - still waiting as of 10:13am cst. hehehe with my kinda luck they'll try and load it after the boat's left port hehehehhehe


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

TeddyBGame said:


> Ahhh, I think I understand why.... The Manon's last destination is SC and is not heading to GA or CA....so that's likely why your car was loaded on the Elektra and not the Manon. If the Manon was set to unload in GA, then it's likely they would've truck'd your car to TX. Just my .02....


Not sure about that. According to the schedule, it's due in GA on 10/10 before heading to SC on 10/11.

Port Country Arrival Departure

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 18/09/2011 21/09/2011
GOTHENBURG SWEDEN 23/09/2011 23/09/2011
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 25/09/2011 26/09/2011
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 26/09/2011 27/09/2011
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 04/10/2011 04/10/2011
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 06/10/2011 06/10/2011
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 10/10/2011 10/10/2011
CHARLESTON, SC U.S.A. 11/10/2011 11/10/2011

Oh well, the Elektra is now on the move so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

stonemik said:


> Corleone - still waiting as of 10:13am cst. hehehe with my kinda luck they'll try and load it after the boat's left port hehehehhehe


Well, the boat is now on the move so if you're not on by now, you might want to make a phone call or two


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Corleone said:


> Well, the boat is now on the move so if you're not on by now, you might want to make a phone call or two


Website not updated BUT according to the CA it's is on the boat. Yippee.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Well gang, I guess we're in the North sea - marinetraffic no longer reports the position of the Elektra so I guess we've left the reporting area - getting closer!


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

stonemik said:


> Well gang, I guess we're in the North sea - marinetraffic no longer reports the position of the Elektra so I guess we've left the reporting area - getting closer!


Yep. When I checked earlier today, we were in the Celtic Sea heading west towards the States. We must be firmly in the Atlantic by now. It's going to be a long week not being able to track her until she completes the ocean crossing. Due in to Halifax on 10/10.


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

*All aboard!*

Hope you guys don't mind me joining the thread...not an ED but i'm on the elektra and can't wait till next week...anyone have a clue how long it takes to go from port to dealer (assuming not too long here in NJ since the port is close?)

Aceman


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

aceman67 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me joining the thread...not an ED but i'm on the elektra and can't wait till next week...anyone have a clue how long it takes to go from port to dealer (assuming not too long here in NJ since the port is close?)
> 
> Aceman


Yup climb aboard. According to my records, If you are coming into the states via Georgia, it will be there on 10/17. . . what dealership/area of the country are you in will determine when/where it will be dropped off.

Corleone posted this:

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 18/09/2011 21/09/2011 - Been there done that
GOTHENBURG SWEDEN 23/09/2011 23/09/2011 - Been there done that
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 25/09/2011 26/09/2011 - Been there done that
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 26/09/2011 27/09/2011 - Been there done that
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 04/10/2011 04/10/2011 - next at bat
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 06/10/2011 06/10/2011 - Should be there tomorrow??
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 10/10/2011 10/10/2011 - My Stop (headed to Dallas/Texas)
CHARLESTON, SC U.S.A. 11/10/2011 11/10/2011 - Who cares heheheehe (sorry)

Mike


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

For a sec you got me pumped..your dates for New York were sooner than i thought...
Then i went to the shippers website....type in Elektra for vessel name.....

http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/vesselSearch.do

I think your Georgia date is correct...halifax/new york are next week however....

Aceman


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

The schedule I posted previously was for the Manon which is a week ahead of the Elektra. The Elektra's schedule is as follows:

Port Country Arrival Departure

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 27/09/2011 28/09/2011 - Completed
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 29/09/2011 01/10/2011 - Completed
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 02/10/2011 02/10/2011 - Completed
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 11/10/2011 11/10/2011 - In Progress
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 13/10/2011 14/10/2011
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 17/10/2011 17/10/2011
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 18/10/2011 18/10/2011
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 20/10/2011 20/10/2011


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Corleone said:


> The schedule I posted previously was for the Manon which is a week ahead of the Elektra. The Elektra's schedule is as follows:
> 
> Port Country Arrival Departure
> 
> ...


ACK My bad -  
Thanks for the correction :thumbup:


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well....

According to www.marinetraffic.com/ais (type in "ELEKTRA" in the vessel field and make sure cargo vessel's are displayed) the Elektra is docked in Halifax....

Aceman


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

aceman67 said:


> Well....
> 
> According to www.marinetraffic.com/ais (type in "ELEKTRA" in the vessel field and make sure cargo vessel's are displayed) the Elektra is docked in Halifax....
> 
> Aceman


7 more days to my stop


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Excellent. Everything on schedule so far. According to the Port of Halifax Daily Status Report, she's due to depart for New York at 4:30pm :thumbup:

http://www.portofhalifax.ca/english/cargo/daily-status-report/dailystatusreport.aspx


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure how many of you guys are waiting on 2012's....

My dealer told me it may take a little longer than normal after it unloads due to these being one of the first batch of 2012's
(I'm guessing they have to wait for the EPA testing/stickers to be finalized?). If anyone else has any input/further info please post.

Thx

Aceman


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Well....*

She's docked by lady liberty this AM........

Hopefully they'll release cars soon!

Aceman


----------



## Diesel_lover (Sep 25, 2011)

*Waiting for car*

Went to Port today and take the photo of boat for ELEKTRA


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool. I think I see my car


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Diesel_lover said:


> Went to Port today and take the photo of boat for ELEKTRA


Thanks for doing that! (going into scrapbook)
hehehe


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Now heading south towards Brunswick, GA. ETA Monday morning at 05:00. Not long to go now.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Yay! the voyage is nearly over but the journey is just beginning. I'm guessing 2 or 3 more weeks


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

She made it into Brunswick this morning. And my car is now showing as discharged:

DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 17-10-2011 16:11:44
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 28-09-2011 11:46:21
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 26-09-2011 19:13:11
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 19-09-2011 09:38:13


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

Crossing fingers I get through customs quickly!


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

status38 said:


> Crossing fingers I get through customs quickly!


YAAY!!! Mine too! but I've got at least at week at VDC/VPC for Carbon Fiber, blackout grill, and performance exhaust.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Mine now shows as "Delivered From" which I guess means it's cleared customs? Hoping for a PCD date to be assigned shortly.

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2011 11:10:18 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 17-10-2011 16:11:44 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 28-09-2011 11:46:21 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 26-09-2011 19:13:11 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 19-09-2011 09:38:13


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Status updated again:

LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2011 11:53:44 
DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2011 11:10:18 
CUSTOMS RELEASE JACKSONVILLE, FL 20-10-2011 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 17-10-2011 16:11:44 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 28-09-2011 11:46:21 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 26-09-2011 19:13:11 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 19-09-2011 09:38:13


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Corleone said:


> Status updated again:
> 
> LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2011 11:53:44
> DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2011 11:10:18
> ...


Where are you finding this out???


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

stonemik said:


> Where are you finding this out???


Regular site: www.2wglobal.com


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool thanks I thought they would only track tough drop off will check when I get home


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

I've got the same status, Liner Release after customs. WRU PCD Appointment...


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2011 11:52:42 
DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2011 11:09:19 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE JACKSONVILLE, FL 20-10-2011 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 17-10-2011 16:11:44 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 28-09-2011 11:46:21 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 26-09-2011 19:12:44 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 16-09-2011 17:00:11 1


Same here - wonder what a "Liner Release" is - released from the Sea Liner????


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

PCD scheduled for Wednesday 11/9


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome I wished my schedule would have allowed one Sigh


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

My first available PCD date is 11/14, trying to figure out if that will work or if I need to reschedule. I would hate to postpone redelivery anymore than it already has! haha


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess im the odd man out. I'm not in a big hurry to get my car back. I guess that's weird. But due to the timing with Christmas coming up and I haven't even started writing the software for the animation this year I'm just so behind I think that's why don't want to get it. My CA did call me today and he said it would probably be here before the end of the week.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

stonemik said:


> I guess im the odd man out. I'm not in a big hurry to get my car back. I guess that's weird. But due to the timing with Christmas coming up and I haven't even started writing the software for the animation this year I'm just so behind I think that's why don't want to get it. My CA did call me today and he said it would probably be here before the end of the week.


yea... that's weird 

mine can't come soon enough, have been editing the (in car especially) video i took and it's making it hard to stay patient.

before the end of the week? whoa, that's really quick, given the work that needs to be done still, the VPC over there is hustling!


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

stonemik said:


> I guess im the odd man out. I'm not in a big hurry to get my car back. I guess that's weird.


Given that I signed my lease agreement on September 2nd, I think I've waited long enough :bigpimp:


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> yea... that's weird
> 
> mine can't come soon enough, have been editing the (in car especially) video i took and it's making it hard to stay patient.
> 
> before the end of the week? whoa, that's really quick, given the work that needs to be done still, the VPC over there is hustling!


I'm not holding by breath heheh - BUT Classic BMW is having an Invite Only event this coming Thursday (I got an invite) to celebrate 40 years in Dallas.... would be a cool thing to do a pick up at the event...who knows.. stranger things have happened.
As far as the VPC add-ons, I figure the exhaust, the CF parts and blackout grille as well surely shouldn't take more than a day they've done the other stuff ... (They knew it was coming so I'm hoping they baked the cake. But if I remember correctly, there is no cake... :smirk: ).

Once it gets back to Classic, they're doing lo-jack, 1200mile service and window tint - that may take some time....so I'm not counting on it being this week. (I'd rather not pick it up this week anyway ... this is my 53 hour work week and I'd be wanting to look/play/drive and that wouldn't happen this week.)


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Just talked to Simone at BMW Euro delivery... I'm still at the VDC.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

stonemik said:


> Just talked to Simone at BMW Euro delivery... I'm still at the VDC.


ditto, apparently they are working on my car now...


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

How did you find out they're working in it? Simone said she will get back to me when she finds out what is gong on... Sigh. I was right about January hehehe


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

My car is on the Elektra!

Scheduled to hit Brunswick, GA on Nov 21st. What are my chances for a Dec 9th PCD re-delivery?


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

*At Classic*

OK gang - My car is at the dealership as of today - my World Class CA - Highly recommended AAAAAAAAAA++++++++++++ rated Santiago of Classic BMW, Dallas, is pulling out all the stops so Das Auto and I can be reunited tomorrow evening. by 7:20pm (his last email to me), she already had her windows tinted, and scheduled for lo-jack and 1200 mile service in the AM tomorrow)

Here's a couple of pictures he emailed me of them unloading Das Beast. And as you can see, the Zolltags are still attached!

OK I'm completely excited (Finally)


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

That's great news. Be sure to post some more pictures when you get her home.

Can't wait until my PCD next week!!!


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Corleone said:


> That's great news. Be sure to post some more pictures when you get her home.
> 
> Can't wait until my PCD next week!!!


I'll post as soon as I get it - I still haven't worked on my video OR even the pictures from the trip. 
I hope you take some video and pictures of the PDC - and PLEASE PLEASE pretty please post them.

I should have done a PDC - I'm VERY envious, but with my work schedule, I'd never be able to arrange the time off (sigh). 

The next one I'll do an ED and PDC.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome news!


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice! Looking forward to my redelivery here in just over a week, but I have to say I am envious you are getting reunited sooner!


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Well it didn't happen  CA called me at abou 2pm and said, rear deck CF spoiler wasn't assembled and I could pick it up Friday. But I'm out of town on business from tomorrow through Monday, so Monday afternoon it is...sigh. It's all good -


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

*It's here*

Not sure if I should post this here or elsewhere.
I picked it up this evening, about 15 minutes before it started raining. Sorry - forgot to take a pictures of the CF Rear spoiler - will do that when the weather clears up. Larger sized posted at M3ED . Tumblr . com (get rid of the spaces)
First pic: The world's best CA (Santiago) and my M
Second pic: Me and my M3
Third pic: the promo picture going on ClassicBMW's webpage


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Hotness!! Congrats. She's a beaut.
Driving up to the PCD tomorrow for pickup on Wednesday.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Corleone said:


> Hotness!! Congrats. She's a beaut.
> Driving up to the PCD tomorrow for pickup on Wednesday.


Thanks! - Redelivery was awesome - The German registration paperwork was in the glovebox, the German tags were in the trunk along with the mirror caps, the original grille and the tail spoiler. My CA had already gotten the permanent plates and were mounted on the car. They didn't mount the front however, and Texas is a mandatory front plate state...BUT they "scuffed" up the mounting brackets and said tell 'em it fell off and you stopped and picked it up. Speaking of the tail spoiler, the CF one is much taller than the original - not sure I like it as well on the car, but I really like the curve of it.

Can't wait to see/hear all about your PCD!!!!!


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

I was finally reunited last Wednesday - sorry for the delay in posting.

The day at the BMW Performance Center was an amazing experience. The staff really do a great job of demonstrating some of the technology in these wonderful cars and there's no way you leave that place without being a better driver. If anybody has the opportunity to combine their ED with a PCD, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

All this talk of redelivery and PCD is absolutely killing me. Its only been three weeks since I dropped off my car in Frankfurt, but it feels like a year. 

Elektra still floating across the ocean tonight.....


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

SamS said:


> All this talk of redelivery and PCD is absolutely killing me. Its only been three weeks since I dropped off my car in Frankfurt, but it feels like a year.
> 
> Elektra still floating across the ocean tonight.....


It's a killer ain't it? :rofl:


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Corleone said:


> It's a killer ain't it? :rofl:


It's waaaaay worse than I imagined it would be. Plus, not a day goes by that a random friend doesn't ask about when I will get the car back. 

In better news, the Elektra is now in Halifax, NS!


----------



## thowle (Sep 16, 2005)

*My car arrived in NYC on the 17th*

Waiting to clear customs I guess,

Its a 750li active hybrid. Bleu.

Taking delivery at PCD. Wonder how long it will take to get from NY to Greer?


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

thowle said:


> Waiting to clear customs I guess,
> 
> Its a 750li active hybrid. Bleu.
> 
> Taking delivery at PCD. Wonder how long it will take to get from NY to Greer?


Sounds like a gorgeous car! I'm doing PCD as well, my M3 hits port tomorrow.

Please let us know what PCD date you end up getting.


----------



## thowle (Sep 16, 2005)

will do.

Would like to hear that it made it through customs.

That is the only part BMW can't control, and sometimes cars can be selected for intensive inspections and get hung up there for weeks.


----------

